# ACNL Minecraft Skins?



## Gummysaur (Feb 8, 2014)

I looked on the Skindex and I can't find any animal crossing skins!  Does anyone know any good ones??


----------



## Anya (Feb 8, 2014)

Found only this one:

http://minecraft.novaskin.me/skin/7677699/Rosie-in-Animal-Crossing

And another list of NPC ones, but not sure if you want those. :'D


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd like to see a list of NPC ones, that'd be great


----------



## Anya (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.planetminecraft.com/blog/animal-crossing-skin-set/

I dunno how good they are. xD


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome! I'll use the Tom Nook one x)


----------



## Anya (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL oh god, that would be scary...

Have fun though. C:


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 9, 2014)

It's the most recognizable one. I like when I use a character as a skin because I want someone to be like "TOM NOOK!" or as my last skin was, "NEPETA!"

but yes it will be scary muahah xD


----------

